# Why Can't I Reserve 3 adults in a Room?



## guestk (Dec 31, 2009)

Interesting, I registered but cannot post, here as a guest, I can?

Anyways, 5 years ago I rode round trip the Zephyer from Reno to Old Sac, I got the family room, with 4 adults. Plenty of room, lots of fun, booked online. Now when I try to book online, either a bedroom or family room for 3 adults, it will not process the order, it states it is not available. But yet when you read the descriptions for both rooms on the Amtrak site, it says that the bedroom can accomadate up to 3 (doesnt state whether that would be a adult/child combo) and the family room can accomadate upt to 4, but with 2 adults 2 children. I have called about this, and they told me that I cannot book 3 adults for either rooms....are they joking? If this is the true case, I may as well book a room for 2 in a room, 1 in coach, and have the other sneak back? Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

I believe you have to call Amtrak for such a reservation.

Reportedly, people were routinely booking 3 to a Bedroom and then complaining that it was too small. I think they prefer to have an agent make certain that you know that quarters will be cramped before booking such a reservation.


----------



## K (Dec 31, 2009)

Guest said:


> I believe you have to call Amtrak for such a reservation.
> Reportedly, people were routinely booking 3 to a Bedroom and then complaining that it was too small. I think they prefer to have an agent make certain that you know that quarters will be cramped before booking such a reservation.



I did call, they said they no longer make these accomadations...it is ridiculus to say the family room wont accept 3 adults, we did 4 before, with no problems.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 31, 2009)

K said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > I believe you have to call Amtrak for such a reservation.
> ...


Call again. Often talking to another agent will get you a different answer. Yeah, is this any way to run a railroad? It's worth a try.


----------



## sunchaser (Dec 31, 2009)

It doesn't seem to make much sense, but, if you look at the actual size of the beds in the Family Bedroom, two of the beds are really short- 4'7" & 4'9". But if two of the adults are small enough, they might fit on the bottom adult bed.

The same thing with the bedroom. It seems to be an issue of people insisting on having more adults, then complaining.

We have used the bedrooms with two only, talked about including one more adult, but it would be a bit close at night.

The family bedroom would be better, but the bed lengths again would be a problem. Plus, there's no bathroom. It's down the hall. I also like being upstairs better. What about booking a bedroom & a roomette? It may be a better way to go. If you book early enough, the combined price may be close to the family bedroom.


----------



## K (Dec 31, 2009)

sunchaser said:


> It doesn't seem to make much sense, but, if you look at the actual size of the beds in the Family Bedroom, two of the beds are really short- 4'7" & 4'9". But if two of the adults are small enough, they might fit on the bottom adult bed.The same thing with the bedroom. It seems to be an issue of people insisting on having more adults, then complaining.
> 
> We have used the bedrooms with two only, talked about including one more adult, but it would be a bit close at night.
> 
> The family bedroom would be better, but the bed lengths again would be a problem. Plus, there's no bathroom. It's down the hall. I also like being upstairs better. What about booking a bedroom & a roomette? It may be a better way to go. If you book early enough, the combined price may be close to the family bedroom.



First, this would be just a day trip, 2 adults and a 17 yr old teen, Reno to bay area. They consider the 17 yr old an adult. Not worried about over night accomadations, and if this was an over night excursion, what would be the diff of 2 adults/2 children that is allowed vs. 2 adults and 1 adult teen? The family room is big....I don't get it.


----------



## sunchaser (Dec 31, 2009)

K said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't seem to make much sense, but, if you look at the actual size of the beds in the Family Bedroom, two of the beds are really short- 4'7" & 4'9". But if two of the adults are small enough, they might fit on the bottom adult bed.The same thing with the bedroom. It seems to be an issue of people insisting on having more adults, then complaining.
> ...


Like I mentioned earlier, it would be the bed length in the family bedroom. Since it is a day trip, I would call back & mention that. It may make a difference to them. In our situation, the third 'adult' is also a teenager, but too tall to sleep on the child bunks. We are all too tall for them. When we took the Coast Starlight last summer, at the last minute a second cousin (a 14 year old) was going to catch the train along the way to our destination. When I called, they offered to put him in our bedroom. It would have been for the day portion of the trip. The cousin was not able to do this, but Amtrak did offer to add him to our rezzie when I called.


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2009)

sunchaser said:


> It seems to be an issue of people insisting on having more adults, then complaining.


IMHO, that's exactly it, and why it might be at least more difficult, if not impossible. to book such anymore.


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2009)

K said:


> They consider the 17 yr old an adult.


Isn't the official cut off, between an adult and a child, 15 years old? So, a 14 yo being a child, and a 17 yo being an adult, would be consistent with that.


----------



## K (Dec 31, 2009)

Tony said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be an issue of people insisting on having more adults, then complaining.
> ...


Just got my answer:

Thank you for contacting us.

The Superliner and Viewliner Bedrooms can accommodate 3 adults; however, you will need to call an Amtrak agent to book your reservation. You will not be able to create a reservation online for 3 adults sharing a Bedroom. 2 of the adults will need to share the lower berth, which measures 6'3" x 3'4".

The Superliner Family Bedroom accommodates 2 adults and 2 children. The size of the children's beds precludes the possibility of an adult sleeping in one of these beds. The lower child's berth is 4'9" x 2'3" and the upper berth is 4'7" x 2'0". These berths will accommodate a child up to 4'8" tall. If 3 adults were to share a Family Bedroom, 2 adults would need to share the lower adult berth, which measures 6'3" x 3'4". If you want to reserve this room, you can call our toll-free number below. If the agent who answers the call will not create the reservation for you, ask to speak with a Customer Support Desk agent. The Customer Support agent may be able to approve your travel in this accommodation.

If you need assistance, please call an Amtrak agent at 1-800-USA-RAIL (1-800-872-7245). Press '0' to bypass the automated phone menu.

We hope this information is helpful.

Sincerely,

Barbara R

Amtrak Customer Service


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2009)

guestk said:


> If this is the true case, I may as well book a room for 2 in a room, 1 in coach, and have the other sneak back? Has anyone had this problem?


We had this debate on this, not too long ago. At least my opinion is it depends if the coach ticketed person gets caught. For example, the conductor walking thru checking/collecting tickets in the sleeper car, or the LSA checking ticket stubs in the dining car.


----------



## Montanan (Dec 31, 2009)

Tony said:


> guestk said:
> 
> 
> > If this is the true case, I may as well book a room for 2 in a room, 1 in coach, and have the other sneak back? Has anyone had this problem?
> ...


I doubt there'd be a major issue caused by inviting a guest from coach to sit in your sleeping car with you for a while (during the day) ... if it's explained to the sleeping car attendant I think most of them would be fine with it. (I've shown my sleeping-car room to curious, unticketed passengers before with no problems.)

The dining car would be another matter, and deservedly so.

And overall, I thought Amtrak's response to the question was reasonable. They're showing some flexibility, but they obviously still need to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope the R doesn't stand for Richardson.

In anycase, the lower adult bed in the Family room can accommodate two intimate adults. I don't know many adults that would be "intimate" in a room that small while their children are present, but hey. But even if they were intimate instead of "intimate" it would accommodate them. I know many teenagers/college students that routinely share a regular single bed at home or in the dorm with someone they don't mind sharing a bed with. And yeah, I am really talking sleeping. I did it for a while with my g/f until we had the brilliant idea to shove the two beds in my room together.

The lower adult bed in the Family room is the same size as the one in the Bedroom. Realistically speaking, I'd say the F room can hold a pair of parents, one full sized teenager, and two younger children. Just don't lock the door. The resulting explosion after several hours of them being cooped up like that would probably equal Hiroshima.


----------



## K (Jan 1, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I hope the R doesn't stand for Richardson.
> In anycase, the lower adult bed in the Family room can accommodate two intimate adults. I don't know many adults that would be "intimate" in a room that small while their children are present, but hey. But even if they were intimate instead of "intimate" it would accommodate them. I know many teenagers/college students that routinely share a regular single bed at home or in the dorm with someone they don't mind sharing a bed with. And yeah, I am really talking sleeping. I did it for a while with my g/f until we had the brilliant idea to shove the two beds in my room together.
> 
> The lower adult bed in the Family room is the same size as the one in the Bedroom. Realistically speaking, I'd say the F room can hold a pair of parents, one full sized teenager, and two younger children. Just don't lock the door. The resulting explosion after several hours of them being cooped up like that would probably equal Hiroshima.



Out of curiousity, when I plug in 2 adults one child for the family room, ( child=1-15 yrs old) and my daughter is 17, how would they know she is 15 or 17? It is funny that i can reserve 3 of us, with the 1-15 range, but can't from 16 and older, as we get back to the 3 adult scenario again.


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 1, 2010)

K said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the R doesn't stand for Richardson.
> ...


If you pick up the tickets at the station to board, it will probably be very clear to the staff that she is not 15 years old. The tickets will say Adult or Child. Typically, 17 year olds do not look 15. Unless she is very small. You could also call your local staffed station, or visit, and see if the station agent will book it for you. It wouldn't be too much fun if they refuse to allow her in the bedroom because you said she was a child and they notice she is not. Besides, you would be lying.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 1, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...



May be a problem if they ask for an ID!

RF


----------



## abcnews (Jan 1, 2010)

The problem with trying to pass your 17 year old as a 15 year old.. is - it's just a bad example to do as parents. We have the same circumstance - I have one daughter just turned 16 (12/30/09), and I have a few trip ideas coming up. And she could easily pass for 15 (I think). But I certainly would not want to put any stress on her - or to lie about it to an agent. Not that I think anyone would really ask, or question.

Remember the balloon family in Colorado, it seems the parents expected their children to help fabricate a story - that in the end, backfired.

BTW - It sounds like they will work with you - if you call. My thoughts are - why not just get two Roomettes? It seems whenever I check rates online, the two Roomette option is always cheaper - then a single BR. But I can see your point, if you really could book a Deluxe BR for less than the cost of two Roomettes. But in my searches (limited experience) it is very rare to have that happen.

And having two Roomettes opposite each other, does offer a nice view from both sides of the train - if you leave the doors open.


----------



## K (Jan 1, 2010)

abcnews said:


> The problem with trying to pass your 17 year old as a 15 year old.. is - it's just a bad example to do as parents. We have the same circumstance - I have one daughter just turned 16 (12/30/09), and I have a few trip ideas coming up. And she could easily pass for 15 (I think). But I certainly would not want to put any stress on her - or to lie about it to an agent. Not that I think anyone would really ask, or question.
> Remember the balloon family in Colorado, it seems the parents expected their children to help fabricate a story - that in the end, backfired.
> 
> BTW - It sounds like they will work with you - if you call. My thoughts are - why not just get two Roomettes? It seems whenever I check rates online, the two Roomette option is always cheaper - then a single BR. But I can see your point, if you really could book a Deluxe BR for less than the cost of two Roomettes. But in my searches (limited experience) it is very rare to have that happen.
> ...


Rather be all together. As for ID, what 15 yr old would carry Id when you cannot even get a drivers license until 16, so she would have none. And if I recall, when you purchase online, don't you get the tickets in the mail, or download online? Or could get 1 coach ticket, and have her walk back to the room as a visitor.


----------



## diesteldorf (Jan 1, 2010)

Guest said:


> I believe you have to call Amtrak for such a reservation.
> Reportedly, people were routinely booking 3 to a Bedroom and then complaining that it was too small. I think they prefer to have an agent make certain that you know that quarters will be cramped before booking such a reservation.


I was curious, so I called and spoke to an agent and asked her if 3 adults would be allowed in a bedroom for a day trip: Minneapolis to Chicago. She said YES. Then I asked her if all 3 would be able to get meals--breakfast and lunch--for the trip.

She said 2 would and they 3rd would pay. I asked her nicely if this was a change in policy since I've always had the experience that all the occupants who've paid for the sleeper will get meals.

She put me on hold fora minute and asked spoke to someone at the help desk. The policy is that all 3 adults will have their meals included in the price of the sleeper.

So, they do have the authority to put 3 adults in a deluxe sleeper and if you convince them to do it, they will. Being that my scenario was a day trip, it was very easy. As I side benefit, once everyone is firmly ensconced in the room, all meals will be included.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2010)

K said:


> Rather be all together. As for ID, what 15 yr old would carry Id when you cannot even get a drivers license until 16, so she would have none. And if I recall, when you purchase online, don't you get the tickets in the mail, or download online?


Can you get away with it? Probably. Should you? Absolutely not. In addition to the lesson you teach your kids (it's OK to lie and steal), the consequences of failure (getting put off the train) is too high.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 1, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> If you pick up the tickets at the station to board, it will probably be very clear to the staff that she is not 15 years old. The tickets will say Adult or Child. Typically, 17 year olds do not look 15. Unless she is very small. You could also call your local staffed station, or visit, and see if the station agent will book it for you. It wouldn't be too much fun if they refuse to allow her in the bedroom because you said she was a child and they notice she is not. Besides, you would be lying.


I had a 14 year old friend (actually, I have the friend, but she's now 15) that I met through some other friend or whatnot. In anycase, at some point we exchanged pictures and I was convinced she had to be understating her age. She looked at least 20.

Contrarywise, my girlfriend/fiance Audrey, who I also met online a few years back, was 18 when we finally met up in Florida. Now, what do forever-children do when they meet up in Florida? Why, go to Disney World, of course. So we went to Disney and when we got to the ticket desk, they said "Two adults?", so I joked, "No, actually, she's 9." *smirk* "OH!, ok sir." And I got one adult, one child. In shock, I might add.

Now, I admit there are several weird things in this scenario. First off, I'm 5'11" tall, while she is just under 5' tall. I weigh 300+ lbs, while she is 100 lbs +/- 10. We have EXACTLY the same colour hair and we both have some irish in us so our facial shapes aren't too far off. I spent a lot of time in the sun, so my face is more wrinkled than it should be, I have a beard, and walk with a limp. Most people take me for older. It wouldn't blow my mind if the ticket agent took me for 30, her for 9, and me as her father.

But my point is, in both directions, it can be confusing. If you don't try and pass off Granny for 15, I think you could generally get away with it. Not that you should.



Rail Freak said:


> May be a problem if they ask for an ID!RF


What 15 year old would have ID? I mean, I had a high school ID, but I never carried it around with me, and it didn't have my birthdate in anycase.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 1, 2010)

From the Amtrak policies on their website:



> Amtrak may refuse to carry passengers:
> Who have not paid the applicable fare;


And:



> Amtrak employees or other authorized carrier representatives may remove such a passenger from the train at any inhabited place, as necessary under the circumstances, for any of the above reasons.


Put another way, if the conductor doesn't believe that the so-called 15 year old is indeed 15, they can do one of two things. Put you or at least the questionable child off at the first stop or demand that you pay the adult fare to remain onboard. Then assuming that the "child" is indeed a child, something not true in this case, and then you could return to a station later with your receipt and proof that the child is a child to obtain a refund.

Now I've not heard of anyone actually being put off the train for this reason, and the conductor does have considerable leeway, but the remote possibility does exist that one could be faced with a choice if the conductor doesn't believe that the child is indeed a child.


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> So we went to Disney and when we got to the ticket desk, they said "Two adults?", so I joked, "No, actually, she's 9." *smirk* "OH!, ok sir." And I got one adult, one child. In shock, I might add.


I am envisioning that a few moments later, Mickey Mouse took off his head, and it was Det Stabler from SVU ordering you down to the ground. h34r:


----------



## Meat Puppet (Jan 2, 2010)

AlanB said:


> From the Amtrak policies on their website:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak may refuse to carry passengers:
> ...


If the person in question is truly 15 years old and paid the applicable fare, any conductor putting them off at the first stop for not believing they are indeed 15 would be illegal, subject to a serious lawsuit not to mention the public relations nightmare Amtrak would have to deal with for endangering a minor. Perhaps Amtrak should revise their policy to check ID that is related to discounted tickets before boarding.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 2, 2010)

Meat Puppet said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > From the Amtrak policies on their website:
> ...


While I truly doubt that a conductor would ever do such a thing, that would be the parents choice to decide whether to join their child on the platform or remain with the train. Can't sue Amtrak for that.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 2, 2010)

If a child is traveling alone, I am pretty sure they need to pay a full adult fare. Not to mention having a stack of authorizing documents signed in triplicate by their parents, their lawyer, and the father, son, and holy ghost.


----------



## alanh (Jan 2, 2010)

Montanan said:


> I doubt there'd be a major issue caused by inviting a guest from coach to sit in your sleeping car with you for a while (during the day) ... if it's explained to the sleeping car attendant I think most of them would be fine with it. (I've shown my sleeping-car room to curious, unticketed passengers before with no problems.)
> The dining car would be another matter, and deservedly so.


I was with a party of 3 (two in a roomette, one in coach) last October. We didn't have any problems inviting the 3rd person back on either the SWC or LSL -- he did pay for meals in the diner.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

I had the exact same problem couple months ago. Bottom line is the computer system will no longer let you book 3 people in one room. So the third person bought a coach ticket and we told the conductor that they are with us. We got all three meals free included. Basically the onboard staff are not aware of the new policy that three adults cannot book one bedroom. this was in August 2009. Search this forum for the long thread about this topic in August.


----------



## Gingee (Jan 3, 2010)

We tried to book three in the family bedroom last January and they would not let us do it. I am short so I can fit and I did two years before when we all got the family bedroom. I was not real comfortable but oh well, what else is new? Now when we tried to do it last January, they would not let us book it even through the phone. I even tried a couple times. I will be curious if they let you do it. We finally got two roommetes and my daughter liked being by herself talking on her phone a lot.


----------

